# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Kinebrach Verymensis - By Daelin

## Ilanthar

*Kinebrach Verymensis*


*Created in : Photoshop*

*Review*
Daelin has been ravishing us with his "you can't miss them" maps for a long time, usually with an incredible introduction like "Here is a map". With Kindebrach Verymensis and by popular demand, he has been so kind as to give us more information. Unmissable for his pale lands and striking blue waters, incredible names for lands and cities, this map has also new wonderful additions to Daelin's palette such as those creative coastlines with a sense of relief and depth.
Go take a closer look at both the map and Daelin's post, as he unravels some of his magical techniques.

*Original Thread*
The Finished Map thread

----------


## tilt

Its a beautiful map indead - congrats to Daelin a great pick for cartographers choice  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Absolutely stunning detail, and I LOVE the border!

Congratulations Daelin  :Very Happy:

----------


## arsheesh

Wow!  What a stunning piece.  Very well deserved.  One for the inspiration folder.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Daelin! Well deserved award.

----------


## Diamond

I told you it would happen, Daelin!  Superb map all around.

----------


## Lukc

A wonderful map!

----------


## Kier

Breathtaking! Really love the flow of the map, from the borders into waters to the lands. Colors are gorgeous.

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

Absolutely fantastic!

----------


## - JO -

very well deserved ! The map is gorgeous !!

----------


## artsbyjapao

Nice map! Beautiful colors!

----------


## Daelin

This is me saying thanks: thanks.

Also, I would like to point out that ya'll have awarded a map with a naughty-naughty word in it. Also also, one of the fictional nations depicted in this map is ruled by a "Holy Electrical Dreadnaught Empress"; I had totally forgotten about that one.

That is all.

----------


## ThomasR

Then, extra points for the naughty-naughty word  :Wink:

----------


## Celepheid

Great work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Straf

This is beautiful Daelin and a worthy award. I just went to rep you but I seem to have done that already. I just hadn't made a comment on it. You've done a great job with it and it's an inspiration for sure!

Keep this up please  :Smile:

----------


## pixelkitteh

Amazing map as usual!! Daelin your work is so inspiring, keep up the incredible stuff! ^_^

----------


## damonjynx

> This is me saying thanks: thanks.
> 
> Also, I would like to point out that ya'll have awarded a map with a naughty-naughty word in it. Also also, one of the fictional nations depicted in this map is ruled by a "Holy Electrical Dreadnaught Empress"; I had totally forgotten about that one.
> 
> That is all.


I couldn't find the naughty-naughty word and TBH, it doesn't really matter. The map is ....... amazing! The textures, detail. Well deserved Daelin.

----------


## hawkeye3n

This is an amazing map. I'm just starting to make a map for a world I am building, I was wondering what, if any, tools you used to make this map?

----------


## Daelin

> I was wondering what, if any, tools you used to make this map?


Tools? Why, my amazing excellent A-1 unequaled superlative superlative superlative cartography skills, of course!
Also, Photoshop and Google image search.

----------


## StillnessTolls

What a wonderful map! I'm really intrigued by the titles, they make me really curious about the story behind the different lands. This is the kind of style I'm hoping to learn to use, top-down maps are nice  :Smile:

----------


## Vobland

death and decay city - soo black metal! \nn/

coolest map! It's railways!?

----------


## Daelin

> I'm really intrigued by the titles, they make me really curious about the story behind the different lands.


Heck yeah, mission accomplished! If you're truely wondering what the titles really mean and what they're referencing, then that's all I can wish for. And you know what, that is all you're getting. I love to keep things ambiguous, hidden, secret... simply because I'm, well, evil! Muahaha!




> death and decay city - soo black metal! \nn/


\m/ Brutal! \m/
And there's a place called Hallucination City, as well. That's gotta be prog metal, right? And a city called Gunhead, definetly industrial metal. Innerbrawl = thrash metal. You could probably find a city for every metal subgenre imaginable. Maybe that says something about the music taste of this map's creator.




> It's railways!?


Yes.

----------


## Djaii

I'm a huge fan of this style of map. Nicely done.

----------


## Im_Mr_Mapper

Oh my. . . now THAT'S pretty!

----------

